# Samick Sage Recurve Limbs



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I have the Sage and the limbs are 1/2" thick at the base and 1 and 1/2" wide........I like my SAGE and if you can, just buy the SAGE.


----------



## Buck13 (Dec 13, 2011)

The other parameters that might be important: On the Sage limbs, from the end of the limb to the center of the mounting bolt hole is about 14 mm or 9/16". The threads of the mounting bolt are 8 mm or 3/16" diameter. Above the threads, the bolt has a 45° shoulder which widens to about 12 mm or 1/2" diameter. 

These were all measured with a tape measure. I could try later to get more precise numbers, if that seems important.


----------



## jakethesnake4 (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks guys for your help so far. I measure the limbs I have, and these are the measurements so far:

Width at the base: 1 and 1/2 in
Thickness at base: 3/8 in
Distance from base to center of the bolt hole: 7/8 in
Diameter of bolt threads: 5/16 in

So, according to the measurements you guys have given me, the widths are the same, but the limbs I have are not as thick. There is a bit of room between the limbs and the plastic holders on the riser, so it may be able to hold the Sage limbs. Is there anyway I could get a second opinion on the sage limb thickness, just to be sure?

Also, the screw threads that fit my riser are a bit thicker than those on the sage limbs. Are the holes on the limbs wide enough to fit a 5/16 screw? And, just to be sure, is there a specific way to measure screw threads that I'm not aware of? I just want to make sure I'm doing this right.

Thanks again.


----------



## Buck13 (Dec 13, 2011)

Oops, I made a typo: The bolt threads are 8 mm or 5/16" (NOT 3/16).

The holes in the limbs are unthreaded, so the question is whether your PSE's bolts have a head/shoulder shape that is compatible with the metal bushing in the limb. I'd guess that it doesn't have to be a perfect match to work, but I am not an engineer. (Well, not that kind of engineer: I cut and shape DNA and proteins for a living.)


----------



## jakethesnake4 (Feb 6, 2012)

The bolts have a flat top, but with a conic shape on the underside of the top, converging onto the part with the threads. Based on pictures I have seen of the sage limbs, I think they'll be a good fit for the sage limbs.

Based on the information you guys have given me, the limbs would fit pretty well in my riser, if the limbs were 1/8 of an inch thinner. I asked a question about the limbs on 3riversarchery, and they said the limbs were 9/16 in thick at the base of the limbs. There's enough room in the pocket on my riser to fit about 1/16, maybe 1/8, inches onto the 3/8 inches of the limbs that fit in there now.

That being said, can I get someone else to measure the base of their sage limbs for me, so I can be sure on the thickness? And if it is still too thick, is there a safe way to remove the extra thickness, such as maybe sandin it down?

Thanks again.


----------



## Buck13 (Dec 13, 2011)

Tonight I may be able to take an image of the Sage bolts and post it, say around 8 or 9 PM PST, if someone else has not done so by then. Hopefully that would clarify the fit question for you.

As rembrant had already measured the thickness of the end at 1/2", I did not bother to repeat that measurement. They didn't look much thicker to me, but I wasn't focused on that. Again, I am not an engineer, but I think you could get away with some alterations to the stub of the limb beyond the bushing in the bolt hole. The back of the limb is only pressing on the air there, so it should not be under any load. If you need to shave down the top layer of the tip to fit in the limb pocket, I would stay as far from the bushing as possible and try not to do anything that might cause cracks in the material, since the worst problem I can see would be splits coming out from the bushing hole


----------



## Buck13 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hope these are helpful. I should have chosen a lighter background for the assembled shot. Click to enlarge.


----------



## jakethesnake4 (Feb 6, 2012)

Those pictures were perfect. I really appreciate your help.

Unfortunately, the second picture shows that the limbs are defenetely too thick to fit on my riser, even though everything else is perfect, even the shape of the bolts. I'm afraid that if I attempt to thin the limbs that I will end up doing something to make the limbs unusable, so I think I'll just have to buy the whole bow, riser included. Thanks though for all your help.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Did the thickness come out to be 1/2 inch? Just curious, that was my architectual engineering with a ruler measurement!


----------



## Buck13 (Dec 13, 2011)

Are you allowing for the fact that your limbs are 5/16" longer beyond the bolt hole than the Sage limbs? That's a pretty big difference. Do they even fit that far into the closed part of the limb pocket? This is the best picture I've been able to find of your bow:

http://simage1.sportsmansguide.com/adimgs/l/1/148517_ts.jpg

Based on that and your measurements in post #4, it seems like the Sage limbs would extend very little, if at all, into the closed pocket on your riser. If you just need to take say 1/16" off the limb end to make it fit, I'm pretty sure you could do that safely by just beveling the corner of the limb end with a belt sander. Or use a sanding block, which would take longer but be a lot less likely to do significant damage with one tiny mistake. There's nothing like a belt sander for really screwing things up quickly! 

After touching it up with some varnish, it should look pretty professional. The reworked area would be hidden by the top of the limb pocket anyway, so it won't be very visible when assembled.

The alternative would be to cut away some of the limb pocket. I'm pretty sure the bolt carries all of the force on the limb end, so the pocket is just cosmetic, but it would be a lot trickier to cut that back and make it look good, I think.

I'd be more worried that maybe the width you and Rembrant are both measuring as 1-1/2" might actually be a little bit wider on the Sage limb. If the limb was just barely too wide to fit into the pocket, you could also grind down the edges to fit, but that would be touchier job, 'cause you'd want it to be really straight, and you're working on a part of the limb that does bear a lot of forces. By my measurement, it's 1-9/16". See photo below. Since these were designed in Korea and made in China, no doubt the nominal width of the inside of the limb pocket is 40 mm. Taking 1/32" off each side of the limb is probably do-able, but it's not going to be as trivial as beveling the butt end.


----------

